

Ohm 0.1.0 released - Object Hash Mapper for Redis - cschneid
http://blog.citrusbyte.com/2010/10/01/whats-new-in-ohm-0-1-0/

======
tptacek
Ohm kind of bugs me. Redis is very different from other databases. I don't
think it's a good idea to hide the raw Redis API from your application, for a
couple reasons:

* It's important to understand the keys your application is using (and my experience with Ohm was that, in particular with indexing, we wound up with an explosion of keys).

* The raw Redis API offers lots of opportunities to restructure your application; two good examples are set operations and blocking operations.

Redis is quirky in the best possible way. You should get very familiar with it
before you opt to abstract it away.

~~~
jcapote
Agreed 100%, that's why my favorite redis abstraction is
<http://github.com/nateware/redis-objects>, maps the awesomeness of redis in
clean and atomic way.

~~~
soveran
redis-object is useful but it's not closer to Redis. In terms of
functionality, it is comparable to Nest (<http://github.com/soveran/nest>),
but because it translates Redis commands to Ruby syntax, it has 1026 lines of
code vs Nest's 32. Ohm, which in your view is not close to Redis and more
complex, is actually closer because it uses Nest to solve that problem (and
it's just 764 lines of code, 262 less than redis-objects).

